# mola un pegote



## steenvoortl

Hallo, weiss hier zufällig jemand, was "mola un pegote" und "cochino" bedeuten? Ich lese ein Buch, Manolito Gafotas von Elvira Lindo, da war ein Zitat:

_"Porque por Manolito García Moreno no me conoce ni el Orejones López, que es mi mejor amigo, aunque algunas veces sea un cochino y un traidor y otras, un cochino traidor, así, todo junto y con todas sus letras, pero es mi mejor amigo y mola un pegote."_

Vielen Dank im Voraus
steenvoortl


----------



## iaf

Das klingt sehr nach Umgangssprache aus Spanien, da kann ich nur schwer mithalten.

*"Un cochino"* ist eigentlich *"eine Sau"*, auch im übertragenden Sinn.

*"Mola un pegote"* heisst wohl das er seinen Freund _sehr gut leiden kann_, das der *"unheimlich gut drauf ist"* (so ungefähr in diesem Ton, scheint mir).

Hoffe es hilft ein wenig weiter. Warte aber lieber, dass jemand aus Spanien hier vorbeischaut...

EDIT: Hier hab ich noch was dazu gefunden, im Grossteil auf Englisch http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=554209


----------



## blumefh

Hi!!

Ich kann dir nur helfen, indem ich dir kurz mal erkläre was eigentlich damit gemeint wird und zwar:

cochino sagen vor allem die Muttis den Kindern, wenn diese dreckig beim Essen bzw. Spielen werden. Also ähnlich wie schweinisch?
Kinder meinen es, wenn die mit Freunden umgehen in dem Sinne von unsauberem Verhältnis. Das klingt ja ganz nach el Orejones, weil er immer Manolito in Stich lässt, deswegen noch dazu traidor.

Mola un pegote sagt man nicht nur als Kind aber ich sage es noch und bin 29 Jahre alt. Ich schätze ältere Leute sagen es nicht aber. Ich würde es folgendermassen übersetzen: "er ist ganz cool" Auf Spanisch gibt es dafür auch kleine Änderungen: mola mogollón, mola mucho. "un pegote" heißt also "mucho".

Ich hoffe, ich habe dir doch nur ein bisschen geholfen. Viel Spass mit Manolito!! MOLA UN PEGOTE!!


----------



## Tundra

Confirmo lo dicho por Blumefh y añado "mola mazo" .


----------



## steenvoortl

¡Muchas gracias, blumefh!


----------



## heidita

steenvoortl said:


> _"Porque por Manolito García Moreno no me conoce ni el Orejones López, que es mi mejor amigo, aunque algunas veces sea un cochino y un traidor y otras, un cochino traidor, así, todo junto y con todas sus letras, pero es mi mejor amigo y mola un pegote."_


 

Mal sehen:

Denn weder Manolito noch Orejones, der mein bester Freund ist, kennen mich wirklich. Orejones ist manchmal ein Schwein und ein Verräter, und manchmal eine Verrätersau, so genau, alles zusammengeschrieben, mit allen Buchstaben, aber er ist mein bester Freund und ist unheimlich geil! 

Ich habe das nur als Übung gemacht, es war sowieso ganz klar durch die Erklärungen von blumenf.


----------



## blumefh

heidita said:


> Mal sehen:
> 
> Denn weder Manolito noch Orejones, der mein bester Freund ist, kennen mich wirklich. Orejones ist manchmal ein Schwein und ein Verräter, und manchmal eine Verrätersau, so genau, alles zusammengeschrieben, mit allen Buchstaben, aber er ist mein bester Freund und ist unheimlich geil!
> 
> Ich habe das nur als Übung gemacht, es war sowieso ganz klar durch die Erklärungen von blumenf.



Es genial!!! Buff siempre he pensado como se podría traducir Manolito Gafotas al aleman... lo de los bocadillos de nocilla y tulipán y el bar llamado "el tropezón". Estaría genial que nos fueras poniendo más cosas del libro para ver aqui todos.

Con respecto a la traducción que nos da heidita, repito... genial! sobre todo lo de Verrätersau... mit allen Buchstaben... ¡¡mola mucho!!

Lo que creo que está mal es el comienzo del párrafo porque realmente quiere decir que por ese nombre (Manolito García Moreno) no lo conoce ni siquiera su mejor amigo, el Orejones. Yo no sé muy bien cómo se diría en alemán, algo así quizás... Denn nach Manolito kennt mich keiner, nicht einmal mein bester Freund Orejones, der...

Was glaubt ihr?


----------



## heidita

blumefh said:


> Buff siempre he pensado como se podría traducir Manolito Gafotas al aleman...


 
Es verdad, no se me ha ocurrido: Manuel, die Brille. Wir sagten immer *die Brille* zu einem Brillenträger.





> Estaría genial que nos fueras poniendo más cosas del libro para ver aqui todos.


 
Yo no leo ese tebeo, pero si quieres haces más preguntas.


> mit allen Buchstaben


 
En realidad, ahora que lo pienso...diríamos mejor:

eine Verrätersau, so wie man's spricht/schreibt...

Was meinst Du?





> Lo que creo que está mal es el comienzo del párrafo porque realmente quiere decir que por ese nombre (Manolito García Moreno) no lo conoce ni siquiera su mejor amigo, el Orejones.


¡Sí señor! No me he fijado bien 





> Denn als Manolito kennt mich keiner, nicht einmal mein bester Freund Orejones,(vielleicht: das Großohr??) der...


----------

